# Suche Gilde Für Wiedereinstieg



## nagasstoleyabike (30. November 2013)

Grüß euch,

ich suche eine Gilde um wieder in WOW ein zu steigen und hinsichtlich dem Addon auch aktiv mit machen zu können.
Zu mir ich bin 24 Jahre alt, spiele seit Classic WoW und das auch immer recht erfolgreich.
Ich bin sehr aktiv und habe immer das Maxximale aus meinem Char herausgeholt.
Grundsätzlich würde ich auch jede Klasse und Rolle spielen.

Was ich suche, ist eine Gilde mit gutem Umfeld das Progress orientiert ist und mit 2-3 Raidtagen die Woche.
Ein erwachsener Umgang untereinander sollte schon herschen.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand sich melden würde.

MFG


----------



## kleintroll (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, wir, die Gilde Chroniken eines Kriegers, sind auf der Suche nach Verstärkung!(dun morogh Allianz)

Die Gilde Chroniken eines Kriegers in ein paar Worten:

Wir sind ein schräger Mix aus allen "WoW Gattungen" - Vielzocker, Gelegenheitsspieler, Fun WoWler, Erfolgsjäger, WoWsüchtler, Raidler, Leute mit RL (gibt es-jaaa, und wir haben Verständnis für ^^), Beruf und Family als auch Newbies.
Was sie alle verbindet? Harmonie, Freundlichkeit untereinander, Hilfsbereitschaft und ein gesunder Schuß Humor - und nicht zuletzt die Gilde Chroniken eines Kriegers

Wer also keine Lust mehr hat allein auf seinem Greifen durch Azeroth zu ziehen oder Instanzen solo zu rocken, Raids nur im Buffed Magagzin nachzulesen, für Gruppenquests Leute im öfftl Channel zu suchen, schwierige Erfolge abzuhaken, alte Inis nie mehr erleben zu dürfen.....der ist genau richtig bei uns!

Nicht nur allein der Gildenherausforderungen wegen werden Inis oft zusammen gerockt, Raidtage s.u., wer Hilfe benötigt bei seiner Klasse, Equip, Erfolge, Gruppenquests dem wird wann immer es geht geholfen und auch das Treffen im TS macht einfach Spaß.
Wir sind und bleiben eine Fungilde die zum einen das Hauptaugenmerk Casualgamer und Verständnis für RL hat aber gleichfalls Leuten die gerne Raiden oder höhere Instanzen machen möchten, diese Möglichkeit bietet. Auch wenn wir gern im Raidcontent fortschreiten möchten und innerhalb des Stamms ein gewisses Grundmaß an Zuverlässig- und Beständigkeit erwarten, ist die Akzeptanz fürs RL ein must have. Uns in eine bestimmte Sparte zu stecken würde nicht funktionieren, weil wir von allem etwas haben und sind und so eine ganz spezielle Mixgilde darstellen.


Wir nehmen auch gerne Anfänger, Neueinsteiger oder Nichtraidler bei uns auf- mindestens genauso herzlich! So haben wir derzeit auch einige Newbies bei uns die wir so weit es geht Step4Step an Wow heranführen und gerne weiterhelfen sowie Tipps geben. Bei jeden neuen Schritt und Weg in WoW kann natürlich nicht jederzeit einer mit dabei sein, aber gerade durch unsere Fun- und Oldschoolraids hat man eine gelungene Möglichkeit in einige alten Raids und Instanzen mit der Gilde zusammen reinzuschnuppern, zu dem gerade auch der ein oder andere Twink hochgelevelt wird und vll einen gelungenen Wegbegleiter darstellt. :-)

Wir bieten:

Eine sehr nette Atmosphäre
Regelmäßige Raids/Events
Funraid / Old School Runs
TS3 Server
Gildenbankfächer (7 atm)


in game stehen euch deeds,Avaná,Demetron und Luftikúss zur verfügung

Dieser Beitrag wurde von kleintroll bearbeitet: 23 November 2013 - 13:14


----------

